# School San Miguel de Salinas



## Readybec (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello I wonder if anyone can help? I would like to know the catchment area for CEIP Gloria Fuertes in San Miguel de Salinas? We are looking to move into permanent accommodation very soon but would really like to be in the right area for this school as I've heard it's one of the best! If you know of any reasonably priced 3/4 bedroom accommodation in that are too please let me know! Many thanks,
Becca


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Readybec said:


> Hello I wonder if anyone can help? I would like to know the catchment area for CEIP Gloria Fuertes in San Miguel de Salinas? We are looking to move into permanent accommodation very soon but would really like to be in the right area for this school as I've heard it's one of the best! If you know of any reasonably priced 3/4 bedroom accommodation in that are too please let me know! Many thanks,
> Becca


you need to pop into the school itself, or the education office of the ayuntamiento really, to be sure & even if you moved to the catchment area there's still no guarantee that you'd get a place if it was full

some friends of mine had to move their daughter to a school further from their home, because the school she attended didn't have room for their son when he started this month - it was the only way to get them both into the same school - they're both under 7 so it really wasn't going to work having them in different schools! 

I've lived in my town nearly 10 years & my daughters have been & still are in the state school system - & I couldn't tell you exactly where the boundaries for catchments are


----------



## Readybec (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer! We have found a place within the catchment, so fingers crossed they have spaces! We will be visiting them next week to find out. Thanks again, Becca


----------

